# Amplificador Atlanta 50 w



## maikelm (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola !!!

Tengo éste amplificador que trabaja con +- 35 Volt , tiene buena calidad.
El problema es que solo tengo una fuente de + - 50 Volt.
La pregunta es : Que componentes debo de modificar?


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## A.V. (Sep 7, 2010)

El trasformador de la fuente, por uno de 25+25 V 2A.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2010)

maikelm dijo:


> .....La pregunta es Que componentes debo de modificar? .....


Para comenzar los transistores de salida por otros de tensión C-E > 100Vcc

Busca en el Foro "Amplificadores", encontrarás diseños como para esa tensión.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Sep 8, 2010)

El máximo de ese amplificador, es precisamente  +-45 Vdc. , para trabajarlo con 50+- V pongo una resistencia de 100 Ohm en el emisor del BD 136, de arriba el que tiene el cerámico de 100 pF


----------



## maikelm (Sep 9, 2010)

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, ya entiendo, es que solamente tenia un toroide  + -50 V pero creo que buscaré otro..


----------



## A.V. (Sep 9, 2010)

Un toroide +-50V ?? cuidado que un toroide no es una fuente, vas a necesitar un transformador (sea toroidal o no) de 25+25v o 50v con punto medio (que es lo mismo). Luego del rectificador y filtros de la fuente vas a obtener los +-35v de continua que necesitás para ese amplificador.
Saludos


----------



## maikelm (Sep 9, 2010)

Lo que yo tengo es un Transformador Toroidal que tiene + - 50v en las puntas de los extremos me da 100 volt, despues de rectificado y filtrado ese voltaje aumenta?


Gracias a todos por su cooperación.


----------



## A.V. (Sep 9, 2010)

Se multiplica por 1,4. Eso quiere decir que vas a tener +-70 de continua (o 140v en los extremos).
Te aconsejo que busques información sobre fuentes, acá en el foro hay muchisima info.
Usá el buscador.
Saludos


----------



## maikelm (Sep 9, 2010)

Gracias amigo A.V  no sabia como definir los valtajes finales en las fuentes de alimentación!
ahora entiendo, es mucha corriente para ese ampli, voy a ver si hago el RCA de 130 w, aunque tiene un circuito de protección que no se como eliminarlo...soy novato en la electronica..


Gracias


----------



## A.V. (Sep 9, 2010)

Si no estás acostumbrado a armar amplificadores, tratá de no hacer muchas modificaciones ya que no es tan fácil. Tratá de respetar los valores tanto de tensiones, corrientes y coponentes propuestos si el fin es tener un amplificador. Si el fin es investigar y probar ideas, yo comenzaría con algún ampli más chico y leería muy bien el post de puesta en marcha de amplificadores que escribió fogonazo aqui en el foro (otra vez buscador).
Saludos


----------



## maikelm (Sep 9, 2010)

Gracias A.V. haré lo que me dices, es que quiero hacer un amplificador para la iglesia, y busco algo sencillo pero que suene bien, aqui no hay tiendas de componentes electronicos, ay que trabajar con placas recicladas, ya he quemado 2 bocinas de 100 w haciendo amplificadores de diagramas que me an dado y al final no sirven, buscaré a ver si encuentro uno que pueda hacer..


Gracias


----------



## A.V. (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, ya sé que en Cuba está dificil. Te doy una idea que quizás te sirva. Si tenés un toroide de 50+50v podés hacer un rectificador con 2 diodos para que te de +70v de continua (solo +70, y no +-70). Con esta tención podés hacer un amplificador que se alimente con fuente simple y transistores muy comunes como los 3055 (hay muchos modelos) y no corrés riesgos de quemar nada ya que a la salida llevan un filtro que no va a permitir (entre otras cosas) que pase la continua al parlante. Fijate en este por ejemplo, usa 3055 y los otros transistores pueden ser reemplazados por otros de similares características. La fuente sería distinta en tu caso. Busca info sobre rectificador de onda completa con 2 diodos y toma central.
Saludos


----------



## maikelm (Sep 9, 2010)

Muchas Gracias A.V. no sabes cuanto te agradesco tu ayuda, hoy mismo voy a hacer es amplificador, por cierto tengo transistores 2n3055 4, ahora lo unico que nesecito un buen preamplificador de microfono y listo.....

Agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## A.V. (Sep 9, 2010)

acá hay algo interesante
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
Sinó te paso un pre y un control de tonos con componentes mucho más sencillos y fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## maikelm (Sep 10, 2010)

Les cuento que hice el amplificador que me envio  A.V y me quedo ok! solo que sale un sonido al encenderlo plot y al apgarlo, pero trabaja ok.

Gracias a todos


----------



## A.V. (Sep 10, 2010)

Es bueno saber que anda bien el amplificador. Lo del sonido al encender es normal, se usa un retardo de conección de parlantes para evitarlo pero es otro circuito aparte.
Espero te dé resultado este ampli.
Saludos


----------



## maikelm (Sep 10, 2010)

Si muchas gracias, ahora voy a hacer el PRE, si tienes algun circuito de protección retardo, del que me hablas, pero que no sea con operacionales, a transistores me lo envias, te lo voy a agradecer...


Saludos


----------



## A.V. (Sep 10, 2010)

Este no tiene operacionales y anda pertfecto.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-retardo-conexion-altavoces-15420/
Saludos


----------



## maikelm (Sep 11, 2010)

Muchas Gracias amigo, todo de maravillas..


Saludos


----------



## amplificador (Sep 28, 2010)

Saludos a todos, quiero hacer este amplificador de 50 w, es decir al primero que publico maikelm y necesito que alguien con experiencia me diga que mejoras le puedo hacer?

Gracias de Antemano

Hola a todos!!

Solicito la ayuda de ustedes para adaptarle a la salida de este amplificador transistores *Mosfet *de canal *N*
ya que no tengo transistores bjt y acá están difícil de conseguir, los m*osfet* que tengo son de una *UPS* de computadora.

Gracias de Antemano.


----------



## maikelm (Sep 30, 2010)

bueno creo que es lo mismo BCE GDS....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2010)

¿ Y por que en lugar de adaptar, que no será fácil, mejor buscas un esquema diseñado con MOSFET´S ?


----------



## amplificador (Oct 4, 2010)

Es que solamente tengo 4 mosfet de Canal N y no encuentro ningún esquema de canal N solamente, los hay buenos de N y P


----------



## A.V. (Oct 4, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/

Saludos


----------



## amplificador (Oct 11, 2010)

Gracias A.V. voy a meterle mano a ver como queda..........

Saludos


----------



## jcs110903 (Jun 23, 2011)

Amplificador Atlanta 50 W

Éste amplificador tiene un alto rendimiento ya que es poco consumidor. Para lograr una optima funcionalidad debe trabajar con una fuente simétrica  + - 36 V 2 Amp. La salida tiene que ser más de 55 W y sobre buenos disipadores de calor. Los complementarios pueden ser BD139 y BD140 el inversor de fase un 2SC1815 y los diferenciales BC557 cualquier duda contactar conmigo.

De éste tipo he montado unos cuantos y no dan ningún tipo de problemas

Éste es el PCB tiene 10 cm de largo y 5 cm de ancho, espero que lo disfruten.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 24, 2011)

Se agradece y felicitaciones por compartirlo con los compañeros del foro, los diodos pueden ser 1n4148 ?


----------



## jcs110903 (Sep 25, 2011)

Si, los diodos son cualquiera que aguanten 40 V, yo usé de bombillos ahorradores, éste equipo lo trabajé hasta con 12 V simétrico y me daba 10 W, experiméntelo para que vea que fácil, saludos a todos, Jorge.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2011)

Es de consumir "Poco", mas bien menos que un clase *AB* porque esta trabajando en clase *B*.
Si bien es un diseño muy sencillo y eficiente, posee una distorsión de cruce "*Importante*".


Seguramente alguien vendrá ahora me dirá algo como "_*Fogonazo eres un zoquete yo lo arme y no le escucho ninguna distorsión*_".
La distorsión que comento se encuentra al límite de lo que es capaz de percibir el oído de un humano "Normal".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2011)

jcs110903 dijo:
			
		

> Si los diodo son cualquiera que aguante 40v yo use de bombillos ahorradores este equipo lo trabaje hasta con 12v simético y me daba 10w experiméntelo para que vea que fácil saludos a todos jorge


 

Si a ese circuito* en vez de uno , le ponés tres díodos* en serie entre las bases de los BD135 y BD136 , va a mejorar* muchísimo* y si además esos tres díodos los pegás al disipador en medio de los MJ13005 , lo vas a estabilizar termicamente muuuucho mejor.

Probá y contanos , ojo que los tres díodos solo tienen que hacer contacto mecánico-térmico y no eléctrico con el disipador 

Saludos !


----------



## jcs110903 (Sep 25, 2011)

Si positivo, ya lo he probado con 2 y trabaja bien y con tremenda calidad, necesito un amplificador a Mosfet canal N , dime si tienes alguno con el impreso y todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2011)

¿ Que transistores son , así te busco algo adecuado ?


----------



## jcs110903 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok fogonazo acepto la critica, me gusta cacharrear bastante audio y este es uno de los que mejor he hecho, los transistores que use en la salida eran MJ13005 que no son de audio, pero con 2n3055 es un cañon. estoy buscando uno con salida mosfet canal n ya que tengo 4 IRFP350 des 250w 18A pero necesito un plano bueno que sea facil. Y si Todos los amplificadores tiene una distorción cuando alcanzan su maximo rendimiento por lo que el amplificador debe dar mas de lo que le pedimos saludos jorge

los transistores son IRFP350 250w pero el amplificador tiene que ser de 100w o menos ya que no tengo buenos bafles te boy a subir unas fotos para que los veas, y de poco recursos ya que las piezas aqui aparecen poco yo vivo en cuba gracias por adelantado

Las bocinas con Radio Técnica, y los twiter pizo eléctrico
Ver el archivo adjunto 60465


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-pura-2-etapas-single-ended-mosfet-59005/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/todo-sobre-power-mosfet-follower-52336/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-350w-350w-17773/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-200wrms-minimo-8503/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/


----------



## yoelmicro (Dic 3, 2011)

Jcs110903, también soy cubano pero actualmente estoy viviendo fuera de Cuba.
Lo que quiso decir Fogonazo con la distorsión cruzada no es más que a muy baja señal de entrada las bases de los transistores no tienen el potencial suficiente para conducir, esto genera una distorsión que al oído debido a su nivel es imperceptible. Resuélvelo con el método de DOSMETROS y después regula la corriente en reposo.


----------



## yuryferreiradelatorre (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola a todos. Estoy tratando de armar un amplificador igual a este, y he oido que la red de tonos debe estar en consonancia con el amplificador. ?Pudieran enviarme un circuito de alguna que me sirva para este proyecto?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 12, 2013)

Yo arme ese ampli y la verdad para mi suena distorsionado a bajo y alto volumen, tal vez sea capaz de oir el famoso cruce por cero... no se..., le metí +/-37V y el driver BD135 y el diodo solito explotaron... me dejó muy mala impresion y suena poco... no se, pude armarlo mal...


----------



## D@ny317 (Feb 12, 2021)

Tengo una cuestión con el primer diagrama publicado, lo he armado dos veces y me da el mismo error, el transistor de salida de la parte negativa no trabaja casi nada a cualquier volumen, produciendo ruido en la salida y evidente componente de CD. Logré disminuir la distorsión sumando un tercer diodo en la excitación del complementario pero no fue suficiente. Intenté regularlo con la configuración poenciómetro y transistor en vez de diodos y en un punto mejora, pero en cuanto se sube el volumen vuelve a aparecer. Que debo variar para compensar la salida y que ambos transistores de salida me funcionen bien? Sin conectar los transistores de la salida se escucha bastante bien, mucho mejor que con ellos puestos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2021)

Parece problema deeee . . .  componentes reciclados ?

El capacitor de 47uF y las dos resistencias de 3k3 hacen el bootstrap de transistor de la parte negativa , cambia ese capacitor.


----------



## D@ny317 (Feb 12, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece problema deeee . . .  componentes reciclados ?


jajajaja.... Aquí en Cuba es la única manera , muchas gracias voy a probar , en una de las variantes que tomé sustituí el divisor por una sola de 10 k como en la imagen q*ue* adjunto, pero no me funcionó. Ayer la cambié por una de 18 k y se oye mejor, pero hoy dejó de escucharse, cuando llegue del trabajo comprobaré. Otra cosa, si no es molestia, me podrían mostrar sobre la imagen los voltajes sugeridos en puntos claves para saber si está funcionando bien? Soy ingeniero eléctrico con grandes conocimientos de la electronica pero parece q*ue* mi nemesis son los amplificadores ..... jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2021)

R3 de 10 k podría andar , pero mejor-mas estable , un poco mas alta , quizás 15k

Subir la resistencia de la realimentación de 4k7 a 22k es un desastre ! Ya 4k7 ya es demasiado alto para mi gusto , probaría 3k3. La ganancia del amplificador es = 1 + (R7/R3) = 221 en tu caso , una animalada de amplificación , pero eso va a oscilar cómo loco , será inestable y quemará transistores , valores cercanos a 29 o 30 serían mejores.

Se puede jugar con los valores de las resistencias de 3k3 que forman el bootstrap del negativo , ese amplificador tuvo problemas para eso y por eso se lo pusieron , probá aumentar una y disminuir la otra en uno y otro sentido para optimizarlo , la suma de ambas debe estar entre 5 y 10 k para no variar el funcionamiento del VAS (Voltage Amplification Stage) Q5.

Suerte !


----------



## D@ny317 (Feb 12, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> R3 de 10 k podría andar , pero mejor-mas estable , un poco mas alta , quizás 15k
> 
> Subir la resistencia de la realimentación de 4k7 a 22k es un desastre ! Ya 4k7 ya es demasiado alto para mi gusto , probaría 3k3. La ganancia del amplificador es = 1 + (R7/R3) = 221 en tu caso , una animalada de amplificación , pero eso va a oscilar cómo loco , será inestable y quemará transistores , valores cercanos a 29 o 30 serían mejores.
> 
> ...


Muchas Gracias
Me gustaría encontrar algún material de estudio para hacer esos análisis


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2021)

Diseño de amplificadores de audio
					

Tengo un par de dudillas, que se las debo a mi tremenda inexperiencia:  - Elegí este amplificador de 90W: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp90/index.htm ¿Se oira bastante alto? - ¿Que funcion tiene un condensador o capasitor en el circuito ese? - Le quiero poner un vumetro de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Problema matematico en Diseño de un Amplificador Multietapa de Potencia
					

Pues tengo el siguiente problema, estoy desarrollando un amplificador EC-CC-AB, y basandome en las ecuaciones pues todo va muy bien, incluso consegui una hoja de excel que me ayuda a hacer algunos calculos y coincidian con mis calculos.... pues hasta aqui todo bien...  Resulta que si deseo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Conceptos de contruccion para diseñar amplificadores Discretos
					

Veo que esta empezando a ponerse interesante este foro :D, la realidad es que un buen amplificador debe tener una baja THD, pero esta THD debe ser baja por la topologia del amplificador en si mas no por la Cantidad de Realimentación que se le aplique al amplificador para tratar de corregir las...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 13, 2021)

Horacio, ya estás mandando tareas para casa al hombre este......Cuando tú vayas al gimnasio, el se leerá eso......
Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2021)

Tiene para leer un mes 

Nesito (término de ex presidente estratosférico de aquí) dos meses pa bajar la panza


----------

